# Don't Breathe Debuting on Digital November 8 and on Blu-ray & DVD November 29



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “The best American horror film in twenty years” ~ Jim Hemphill, FILMMAKER MAGAZINE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm going to definitely buy this one. I thought it was great.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

